# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Access Reports a little vb help?

## Steve

I have this little bit of VB in one of my reports, it works a treat although when you click on the close button, another message box appears with &#34;The Open report Action Was Cancelled&#34; how do i get rid of this?????
Private Sub Report_NoData(Cancel As Integer)
MsgBox &#34;No Data Found for this Period&#34;
Cancel = True

Any help would be greatly appriciated.
Steve

----------

